# London Forum Meet - Saturday, July 12th 2014



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes! Another one! 

Date: Saturday, 12th July 2014 from 11:30 .

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Attending:
Northerner
Mark T (+1?)
Bloden
stephknits
Laura Davies
bigheadmike
Barb


I hope that some of you who weren't able to attend April's London Meet can make this one - plus of course I hope to see some/all of the 'regulars' there!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2014)

Put me down as a potential.

With the little ones busy social calender I'm not sure if i'll be worn out by then


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 17, 2014)

Aww id love to come but two things stop me...1. Im painfully shy and I wouldn't speak to any of you  and 2. I get a nose bleed if I drive too far out of town


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2014)

Fluffy Jo said:


> Aww id love to come but two things stop me...1. Im painfully shy and I wouldn't speak to any of you  and 2. I get a nose bleed if I drive too far out of town



Really, there is no need to be shy - honest! I'm a shy person myself, but people are very friendly, there's no pressure at, just an informal gathering of friends  And come by train!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Put me down as a potential.
> 
> With the little ones busy social calender I'm not sure if i'll be worn out by then



Good to hear Mark  (that you're hoping to come, not that you'll be worn out! )


----------



## Bloden (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll be there - what time do these gatherings usually get going?
Come on fluffyJo - I'm pretty shy too.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2014)

Bloden said:


> I'll be there - what time do these gatherings usually get going?
> Come on fluffyJo - I'm pretty shy too.



Hurrah!  Usually 11-11:30 and people usually leave around 4-5:00, but come when you like and stay as long as you like


----------



## Bloden (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking fwd to it!


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2014)

I won't be there sadly


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2014)

Steff said:


> I won't be there sadly



Aw Steff, I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## AnnW (Jun 19, 2014)

I am being stupid, but I can't quite work out how to get there. I would prefer to come by train to London bridge or charingx ... Then bus ? Is there one ?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2014)

AnnW said:


> I am being stupid, but I can't quite work out how to get there. I would prefer to come by train to London bridge or charingx ... Then bus ? Is there one ?



I'll check it out and let you know Ann - it would be lovely to meet you!  There are lots of buses that go along Holborn.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 19, 2014)

Google suggests bus route 521 from London bridge - https://www.tfl.gov.uk/bus/route/521/


----------



## Mark T (Jun 22, 2014)

I wonder if it's worth throwing up a facebook event for those who don't frequent the forum as often as they used to, but are on facebook?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2014)

Mark T said:


> I wonder if it's worth throwing up a facebook event for those who don't frequent the forum as often as they used to, but are on facebook?



Done!


----------



## AnnW (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Mark


----------



## cazscot (Jun 22, 2014)

We are flying back from Florida that day so won't make it, hope everyone has a fab day


----------



## bigheadmike (Jun 30, 2014)

Going to try and make it through, i will be working in aldershot for a few weeks so should be able to pop in. Unclear on the workload though so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2014)

bigheadmike said:


> Going to try and make it through, i will be working in aldershot for a few weeks so should be able to pop in. Unclear on the workload though so we will have to wait and see.



It will be great if you can make it Mike  I'll put down stephknits, pink and Laura as hopefuls also


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 30, 2014)

I won't be able to make the London one 

But have a fab time folks and see those of you who will be coming to the Southampton one


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jun 30, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yes! Another one!
> 
> Date: Saturday, 12th July 2014 from 11:30 .
> 
> ...



I am new so not heard of London meets before.

I like the idea of meeting people.

Can you tell me more about what happens and how long?


----------



## Mark T (Jun 30, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> I am new so not heard of London meets before.
> 
> I like the idea of meeting people.
> 
> Can you tell me more about what happens and how long?


Generally we all meet in a pub and have a good chat about everything and anything.

As long or as short as you like.  Some arrive early on, others later.  There is no set time or minimum amount of time.  People like me tend to be there from about 11am ish and go after lunch, others will get there after lunch and stay till 5pm(?)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2014)

As Mark says, Bill, it is just an informal get-together. Diabetes can be quite an isolating condition, particularly with the prevailing 'message' in the media that it's all our own fault, and it can be good to be amongst people who understand what it is really like. People are a broad range of ages and backgrounds, and I haven't been to one yet that people went away disappointed from (and I've been to lots!) . You would be very welcome


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Aw Steff, I'm really sorry to hear that



Yeah I know first one ill not make which is sad but hope u all have a good time


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2014)

Steff said:


> Yeah I know first one ill not make which is sad but hope u all have a good time



We'll raise a glass to you Steff, won't be the same without you, I love to hear that Geordie accent!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 1, 2014)

bigheadmike said:


> Going to try and make it through, i will be working in aldershot for a few weeks so should be able to pop in. Unclear on the workload though so we will have to wait and see.



Hope you can make it - want to see if you really have got a big head!
But seriously...be nice to meet you.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It will be great if you can make it Mike  I'll put down stephknits, pink and Laura as hopefuls also



Ooooo, lotsa people. Fab!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh I'm so tempted to come to one of these!  Daughter wants me to take her to the Sylvanian Families shop in London, would be good if we could combine it with lunch with you all!

BUT unfortunately she has ballet and gym classes on Saturdays, missing this week's to go camping so wouldn't be a good idea to miss two in a row 

Southampton would be a better one for me, my parents live not far from there so I could stay with them, and there are no classes in August.  But I can't do that date this year 

So maybe I'll meet you one day but looks like it won't be this year!  Hope you all have a fab time


----------



## Bloden (Jul 1, 2014)

That's a shame Sally. You sure you can't be persuaded...?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bloden said:


> That's a shame Sally. You sure you can't be persuaded...?



Not this time I'm afraid! There are various reasons why I'm in two minds about it, if we weren't away this weekend then maybe I would reconsider; but don't want daughter missing two classes in a row, it's not good.  Especially as I have to pay per month and don't get a refund if she doesn't turn up!

But hopefully one day !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Not this time I'm afraid! There are various reasons why I'm in two minds about it, if we weren't away this weekend then maybe I would reconsider; but don't want daughter missing two classes in a row, it's not good.  Especially as I have to pay per month and don't get a refund if she doesn't turn up!
> 
> But hopefully one day !



Can't they rearrange the classes?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Can't they rearrange the classes?



No they are on a strict timetable!

The problem is that daughter has only been at that ballet school for a few weeks and we want to make a good impression!  She had to move dance schools because of clashes with other hobbies; if we were still at the old school, or if we had been at this one a bit longer then maybe we'd get away with missing two in a row but it feels a bit wrong at the moment!

However this is making me more determined that I will get there one day to meet you all


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> No they are on a strict timetable!
> 
> The problem is that daughter has only been at that ballet school for a few weeks and we want to make a good impression!  She had to move dance schools because of clashes with other hobbies; if we were still at the old school, or if we had been at this one a bit longer then maybe we'd get away with missing two in a row but it feels a bit wrong at the moment!
> 
> However this is making me more determined that I will get there one day to meet you all



I think it's great that she's doing ballet, I love it (watching it, that is!). You can always tell a girl who has done ballet as their posture is so good in later life. My niece got interested in dance as a child (ballroom, not ballet). She's now in her early 30s running her own dance school and winning lots of prizes! She's been helped a lot by the success of Strictly


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I think it's great that she's doing ballet, I love it (watching it, that is!). You can always tell a girl who has done ballet as their posture is so good in later life. My niece got interested in dance as a child (ballroom, not ballet). She's now in her early 30s running her own dance school and winning lots of prizes! She's been helped a lot by the success of Strictly



That's nice to hear!

My daughter has been doing ballet since she was 4, and only wanted to try it because she'd seen it on an episode of Peppa Pig! . So initially I didn't know if she'd stick at it but she obviously enjoys it, and keeps saying she wants to be a ballerina when she grows up, so that's another reason that she needs to attend as many lessons as she possibly can!

She also does Musical Theatre on Mondays at the old dance school, that's where they sing and dance as in stage musicals.  And Brownies on Thursdays and swimming lessons on Fridays.  Busy girl - she has a better social life than I do!  I want one of those car stickers that says "Mum's Taxi"


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

I've seen that episode!  Love Peppa too (grown man confession )

You might want to read Ballerina Dreams: A book for Children with Diabetes. Zippora Karz was a New York City ballerina who developed Type 1 when she was just about to hit the big time. She went through a lot, but it didn't beat her.  Her own story is told in The Sugarless Plum if the other book is too young for your daughter


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh thanks Northerner I'll have a look for that book!

You like Peppa Pig do you? And you haven't even got any children to blame it on!


----------



## Clo (Jul 3, 2014)

Would love to go but unfortunately will be stuck in work


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2014)

Clo said:


> Would love to go but unfortunately will be stuck in work



Aww, that's a shame Clo  Can't you pull a sickie?  Hpe you can make it to a future Meet


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 3, 2014)

Tee Hee... I'm sooooo tempted to pull a sickie with the dance school... Don't think my conscience will let me though!  And am trying to teach daughter that you can't just abandon the dance classes every time a better offer comes along, if you want to do it you have to be committed.

So still won't come to this one sadly, can't do Southampton and London in Nov is out too unfortunately.  If you do another London one next Spring that might be a goer for us, hopefully won't clash with anything else!

I WILL get there one day...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Tee Hee... I'm sooooo tempted to pull a sickie with the dance school... Don't think my conscience will let me though!  And am trying to teach daughter that you can't just abandon the dance classes every time a better offer comes along, if you want to do it you have to be committed.
> 
> So still won't come to this one sadly, can't do Southampton and London in Nov is out too unfortunately.  If you do another London one next Spring that might be a goer for us, hopefully won't clash with anything else!
> 
> I WILL get there one day...



What about Birmingham in September?


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 3, 2014)

I am so looking forward to meeting you guys and gals


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey Sally I look forward to meeting you another time. This London one is my first.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> What about Birmingham in September?



Um yes, that might work - was only looking at London because we know we like a day out down there, hadn't thought of Birmingham.  I'll let you know nearer the time when you post the details!

I'm quite shy and until a few days ago it hadn't entered my head to join in on any of these meet ups, now I've started considering it I can't wait to meet you all!

Will have daughter with me if that's ok, she's even shyer but says she wants to come even though she'll be the only child there, presumably all the pubs have food and are family friendly?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Um yes, that might work - was only looking at London because we know we like a day out down there, hadn't thought of Birmingham.  I'll let you know nearer the time when you post the details!
> 
> I'm quite shy and until a few days ago it hadn't entered my head to join in on any of these meet ups, now I've started considering it I can't wait to meet you all!
> 
> Will have daughter with me if that's ok, she's even shyer but says she wants to come even though she'll be the only child there, presumably all the pubs have food and are family friendly?



Don't worry, I'm a shy person also, but everyone is so friendly and you feel as though you know them already anyway  Your daughter would be very welcome. We usually go to a Wetherspoons, so family-friendly with a good value menu.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 3, 2014)

Excellent thank you, I look forward to meeting you either in September or early next year!

If you ever do an East Midlands one (Nottingham/Leicester/Derby) that would be really easy for me.  In fact I've just checked and there's a Wetherspoons in Nottingham only a stone's throw from the main railway station


----------



## Mark T (Jul 3, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> ...Will have daughter with me if that's ok, she's even shyer but says she wants to come even though she'll be the only child there, presumably all the pubs have food and are family friendly?


Well at the London one, she wouldn't necessarily be the only child as I usually have my 5 year old with me because he likes the trip out and actually he like coming to "play" with my friends.

I don't see that changing any time soon, so if you get to a London one next year...


----------



## Clo (Jul 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Aww, that's a shame Clo  Can't you pull a sickie?  Hpe you can make it to a future Meet



Ha yeah would love to but probably won't go down to well! Yeah would love to come to a future meet!


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Done!


Is this forum on Facebook I can't seem to find it. Not that I am very familiar with Facebook generally. I joined initially to see my daughters' holiday pics


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2014)

Bessiemay said:


> Is this forum on Facebook I can't seem to find it. Not that I am very familiar with Facebook generally. I joined initially to see my daughters' holiday pics



No, we're not on Facebook. It's not a good medium for support of health conditions and we don't have the resources to monitor it properly. However, if you are on my 'Friends' list, then I will send out an invitation to you when forum meets are coming up  Send me a friend request if you'd like to be my friend  My FB profile picture is the same as here (click on my pig avatar to see my profile here)


----------



## Barb (Jul 7, 2014)

Hope to make it this time.

QUOTE=Northerner;496776]Yes! Another one! 

Date: Saturday, 12th July 2014 from 11:30 .

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Attending:
Northerner
Mark T (+1?)
Bloden
stephknits
pink
Laura Davies
bigheadmike
Dory


I hope that some of you who weren't able to attend April's London Meet can make this one - plus of course I hope to see some/all of the 'regulars' there! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2014)

Great, look forward to seeing you again Barb


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope y'all have a good time - we'll be staying with my friend in darkest Herefordshire for the Tewkesbury Medieval Festival  !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2014)

Pine Marten said:


> I hope y'all have a good time - we'll be staying with my friend in darkest Herefordshire for the Tewkesbury Medieval Festival  !



Beautiful county, I hope you have a great time! Are you going as Baron or serf?


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 7, 2014)

Loyal retainers of His Grace the Duke of Gloucester, later King Richard III


----------



## jalapino (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like you have a good turn out Alan...you will all have fab day!!!

But be careful of Northerners big syringe!!!....it is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Looks like you have a good turn out Alan...you will all have fab day!!!
> 
> But be careful of Northerners big syringe!!!....it is HUGE!!!!



Don't scare them off Ant!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Don't scare them off Ant!



Opps!!!!!.....lol!!!! 

 sowie!!!!......It really is a big syringe tho!!!! lol


----------



## Bloden (Jul 8, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Looks like you have a good turn out Alan...you will all have fab day!!!
> 
> But be careful of Northerners big syringe!!!....it is HUGE!!!!



Oo-er Mrs.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

OK, this is tomorrow folks. I will be arriving at Holborn Tubs station at around 11:15 all being well, if you want to meet me there let me know so I know to look out for you. If anyone wants my number, please message me. If you are coming straight to the pub then we usually sit on the raised area to your left as you enter the pub through the main doors - I will take my giant syringe so look out for it on the table.


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 11, 2014)

Have a good day tomorrow. Hopefully I will come next time


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> Have a good day tomorrow. Hopefully I will come next time



Hope so Amber!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 11, 2014)

Enjoy !


----------



## stephknits (Jul 11, 2014)

Will see you tomorrow at the tube station around 11.15


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

stephknits said:


> Will see you tomorrow at the tube station around 11.15



OK Steph, I will wait outside the exit on High Holborn (there are two exits, the other one is on Kingsway). I will wear my flat cap so you will recognise me!


----------



## stephknits (Jul 11, 2014)

What about your big syringe?!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2014)

stephknits said:


> What about your big syringe?!



That makes an appearance in the pub, I don't want to get arrested!


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2014)

Have a good time all, ill miss you all xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 11, 2014)

How about a copy of the Times under your left arm  (could be anybody)


----------



## Mark T (Jul 11, 2014)

Just in case any one was interested, nearby to Holborn and the Penderels Oak is Lincoln's Inn Fields.

It's a nice quiet green space to walk down from Holborn to the pub via.  Although you do need either know where you are, have a GPS, or a map to find it.  So perhaps for those that are adventurous.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a lovely time


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2014)

See you all soon


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes enjoy!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 12, 2014)

Take lots of pics!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 12, 2014)

Hope its going good !


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh yes hope lots of pics


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2014)

Many thanks to everyone who came along today, it was lovely to meet you all


----------



## Mark T (Jul 12, 2014)

Excellent meet and nice to meet some new people again.

I've got some pics which I will shortly send to Northerner.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice to see you got back ok Mr Northy!!! 

How was your trip?.....I only ask as you went via public transport!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Excellent meet and nice to meet some new people again.
> 
> I've got some pics which I will shortly send to Northerner.



Good stuff Mark!!


----------



## Barb (Jul 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Many thanks to everyone who came along today, it was lovely to meet you all



Good to meet everyone today, hope all got home safely. We took a detour via Wembley and kept being asked if we had Eminem tickets to sellWas only there for the Lindt shop, can't imagine why as I never eat chocolate.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 12, 2014)

Great to meet people, thanks all for a lovely welcome, finally back from work and eating tea!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's a picture of me pontificating whilst Steph and Barb look on, suitably impressed by my oratory and wisdom (OK, maybe they look a bit bored!  )


----------



## Barb (Jul 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Here's a picture of me pontificating whilst Steph and Barb look on, suitably impressed by my oratory and wisdom (OK, maybe they look a bit bored!  )



Ouch! I think that's my empathetic look, either that or disgust at being presented with chips when I expected salad!


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 13, 2014)

Brilliant  it looks like your holding an imaginary baby and want to hand it back Alan


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Brilliant  it looks like your holding an imaginary baby and want to hand it back Alan



If I was holding a baby I would definitely want to hand it back!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2014)

It does look like your telling everyone the size of the fish you cought


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks good, you sit in normal place al


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

Steff said:


> Looks good, you sit in normal place al



Yup!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 13, 2014)

You look fine Barb, especially compared to the face I was making when caught on camera at the Glasgow gathering in June. I look as though I'm growling at someone. I'm glad the wind didn't change, I'd have been stuck like that. 

Was the one that got away really that big Alan, or were you exaggerating?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm glad you all had a good time - I'm a teeny bit jealous!

Although we had a fab time last weekend with other pumper kids and their families - daughter has finally made firm friends with two other girls, the adults are all a lovely bunch too and they had picked a very nice campsite, clean and well maintained with nice facilities and pool, pub and play area all on site.

Wouldn't have wanted to miss that - and she was happy to be back at dancing this week - so I shall look forward to meeting you all another time


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 13, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> You look fine Barb, especially compared to the face I was making when caught on camera at the Glasgow gathering in June. I look as though I'm growling at someone. I'm glad the wind didn't change, I'd have been stuck like that.
> 
> Was the one that got away really that big Alan, or were you exaggerating?



I'm definitely going to try and come to next years. I was busy this year and couldn't manage. It will be nice to meet everyone


----------



## Bloden (Jul 13, 2014)

Glad to hear you had a good time. 

Sorry I didn't make it - had a completely unexpected hypo at midday that zapped my confidence. Didn't want to be alone on the Tube feeling anxious about having another one.  
I know, I'm a big baby...but I'm working on it.  was so looking fwd to meeting you all!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it - had a completely unexpected hypo at midday that zapped my confidence. Didn't want to be alone on the Tube feeling anxious about having another one.
> I know, I'm a big baby...but I'm working on it.  was so looking fwd to meeting you all!



Sorry to hear this, but understand. I hope we will see you at a future meet


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 14, 2014)

You could hold a caption competition for your photo Alan!!

Looks like you all had a really good time though - well done


----------



## Barb (Jul 14, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> You look fine Barb, especially compared to the face I was making when caught on camera at the Glasgow gathering in June. I look as though I'm growling at someone. I'm glad the wind didn't change, I'd have been stuck like that.
> 
> Was the one that got away really that big Alan, or were you exaggerating?



Thanks for the solidarity Alison, though I'm sure the Glasgow pic was fine. On balance, it's marginally better than my manic happy look!


----------

